

Resurrecting the extinct frog with a stomach for a womb - ComputerGuru
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/03/15/resurrecting-the-extinct-frog-with-a-stomach-for-a-womb/

======
verelo
This is seriously cool and great to see coming out of Australia.

I know there have been attempts to clone several other species in recent
years, what are the most common issues with attempting to do this? I suspect
not having a sufficient DNA sample, so how was one obtained for this case? Are
the DNS repositories out there for extinct animals or those nearing extinction
just so that one day we can bring them back? If not, i think this wouldn't be
a terrible idea...

------
diego_moita
He injected the DNA of an extinct frog into the egg of a living frog.

I wonder if Jurassic Park is the next step.

